# The Huntsman: Winter?s War



## tari101190 (Feb 11, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]F2-_OQL9fBk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2016)

Emily Blunt means that I will see this.  But the CGI looks lousy.  And Hemsworth!  Can he do anything but channel Thor at this point?


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 12, 2016)

You fool *he is* Thor


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2016)

I didn't see the first


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 12, 2016)

but why are they still trying to make the good sis trashworth a thing?

the gp has spoken; we are uninterested

trash is box office poison


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 12, 2016)

receipts

[youtube]aJVUN8jKL_0[/youtube]
[youtube]xJBNFHghVCA[/youtube]


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm more frustrated by this movie existing than is reasonable.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 13, 2016)

I haven't seen the first one.

Not a big Hemsworth fan either.


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 14, 2016)

but why is trash even here in the first place?

per the first flick, his character brings just about nothing of value to the proceedings; he's barely even there, really


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 15, 2016)

He's an old school hollywood leading man with a big franchise under his belt.

Even though none of his success is due to his own talent or charisma...


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 16, 2016)

old school hollywood? leading man?!?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2016)

Old school Hollywood?  What?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Vault (Feb 16, 2016)

Some people are truly OD trash


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2016)

"Jessica Chastain is the Warrior".

I do a real-life skully every time I am at the theatre and see that poster.


----------



## The World (Feb 17, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> You fool *he is* Thor



chill bruh


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 17, 2016)

Not sure what Tari meant either but I'm guessing he's implying Hemsworth is of similar type as Arnold or Dolph or Stallone aka big muscular hero type?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2016)

maybe

but they're not old school Hollywood


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 17, 2016)

Stunna said:


> maybe
> 
> but they're not old school Hollywood


middle school hollywood? 

i guess old school is errol flynn, charlton heston, and john wayne


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2016)

I equate "old school" with "classic", which lasted until the 60s or so

so yeah, middle school


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 17, 2016)

None of these movies ever turn out well.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hemsworth is the type of guy hollywood would have loved to make in to a star in the past. (Up until maybe the 90's at the absolute latest I guess?)

The old era of hollywood where they think a 'good looking action guy' can sell tickets on their name and look alone.

And the outdated hollywood producers still around are still trying to replicate that.

But those type of stars no longer exist.

Now it's all about intellectual property etc.


----------



## Psychic (Feb 21, 2016)

If the first movie sucked so badly, why bother making a second?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2016)

Because it doesn't matter if a movie is good or not; it only matters if it makes money.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 24, 2016)

another day, another flop for trashworth


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 25, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Emily Blunt means that I will see this.  But the CGI looks lousy.  And Hemsworth!  Can he do anything but channel Thor at this point?


Just saw it cause  girl wanted to see it cause she loves Hemsworth.
The cgi was crap
Some of the dialogue was so cliche that it was super cringeworthy, same with some part of the story which where super predictable.
However the movie was not as bad as I thought it was going to be "tbh I entered there expecting the worst abomination ever" so perhaps it took me by surprise. It's an ok popcorn sunday movie I guess. But you are not missing anything if  you decide to not check it out.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 26, 2016)

I don't even know why I went to see this movie


----------



## Stunna (Apr 26, 2016)

Neither do I.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 26, 2016)

To encourage more terrible film-making, maybe?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2016)

I almost went just out of habit.  I go to a movie almost every weekend.  Sometimes the movies are terrible.  It happens.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 27, 2016)

well, apparently this movie's underperformance has motivated them to can this series, so no harm done


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm putting twenty bucks right here saying how sestra over there frothing at the mouth over Hemsworth on the Huntsman is going to be clicking her mouse off with her eyes at the back of her head over him when lady ghostbusters comes out

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 29, 2016)

Banhammer said:


> I'm putting twenty bucks right here saying how sestra over there frothing at the mouth over Hemsworth on the Huntsman is going to be clicking her mouse off with her eyes at the back of her head over him when lady ghostbusters comes out



the movie that is more backwards than the one from 1984, you mean?


----------



## reaperunique (May 7, 2016)

It was an enjoyable flick imo. Nothing special but I enjoyed viewing it in the cinema on Saturday afternoon with nothing better to do after some cycling.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2016)

Well, the world revolves around Snow White too much to just exclude her.  I'm glad this flopped.


----------



## Lance (May 8, 2016)

Soooooo.....very......shit. Booring.


----------

